# Does your cat sit in this position?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Metoo often sits in hilarious position. And recently it's getting worse and worse (better and better?). She sits like a drunk homeless guy :mrgreen: 

I wonder how many other cats like to sit in this position? 

This is how Metoo sits then









And this is now... :mrgreen: She would be sitting in this position and doze off...


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Your cat is absolutely gorgeous! And, yes, one of my cats, Graybee, sits that way
and I can't help but laugh out loud at him.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

got to love the fluffy tummy rolls.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My cats have always sat like that when doing the belly groom.


----------



## Maureen (Jan 4, 2012)

I could barely stop laughing after seeing these photos!! I know a friend's maine **** does this but so far my Belle has not. I will photograph her if she ever does! Omg I'm still giggling! Sooo cute!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL...such a little lady! :razz:


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Not very glamorous...
(plus he has a doofle-dangle that makes it worse)









_Ice: What? What am I doing?_

:lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a picture of my prim and proper Cinderella sitting like that, but I promised I'd never show it to anyone.

If I ever make it up to Toronto, I'm stealing Metoo.


----------



## OrdinaryMOE (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow all of these pictures are too funny! I can't wait for my Zoe to get comfortable in his new home so I can post some funny pics.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL this makes me miss my other two boys. They live with my boyfriend for now so HE gets to see this often, but I don't! So glad to see it here!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

It's the copycat syndrome. They're trying to sit like humans. Here's a link to an article that appeared in the Daily Mail last week.

Internet craze for posting pictures of cats imitating humans is a popular as ever... | Mail Online


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hard to see since it was so bright but I caught MowMow sitting like this some time ago. I swear all he needed was a martini to look perfectly comfortable.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Those were some funny photos! We've also caught Milky in the act too... I must find the time to upload my photos!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! So nice to see so many "drunkie sitters" here! I wish we could have a party and let all our cats sitting in this position together 



> If I ever make it up to Toronto, I'm stealing Metoo.


Gasp! A catnapper! What I gonna do? I need to dig a bunker and hide Metoo there when Marie is coming...


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I wish!!! This is the cutest and funniest thing ever, I wish they did it!!


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

This is my sharky.....he sits like a little person and leans against the window! I caught him doing this and he made a little cute face!  He's a sillly litlte Russian Blue  <3


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

They're doing the Al Bundy!

I've never seen Layla sit like that but she does sleep in some strange positions:


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Layla0710 said:


> They're doing the Al Bundy!
> 
> I've never seen Layla sit like that but she does sleep in some strange positions:


 
LOL! That's one of Metoo's favorite sleeping position as well! :lol:

I can't imagine how it can be comfortable... Truly admire cats flexibility :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We did get one picture of Murphy sitting like that, and couldn't resist having fun with Photoshop. The caption of the picture became, "Murphy's behavior has taken a turn for the worse."


----------

